# Does anyone know a good psychic for in the Greater London / Essex / Herts area?



## lisse (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I would be really interested to know if anyone has been to a psychic in the London / Essex / Herts area that was able to accurately predict their BFP.

If so please can you PM me their contact details.

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## joanna5678 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi

I went to a psychic fayre in Rickmansworth last year, although she didnt predict a BFP, she did say that I will have my family,she went into great detail about my situation, even picked up that I had had a BFN !!! I was so shocked, I couldn't believe the things she came out with. The website is Stardust Psychic Fayres and I know they are in Rickmansworth on the 23rd of January. When I went there were about 6 different psychics to choose from, I just went to the person I felt a pull towards (My reader was called Janice Brook). 

Hope this helps. 

Good luck


----------



## poppyseed1 (Jan 30, 2013)

www.yell.com/biz/angel-and-tarot-card-reading-by-nicola-stroud-7240896/
Rating: 5 - ‎6 votes
Find Angel & Tarot Card Reading by Nicola in Stroud on Yell. Get contact details, reviews, opening hours, photos and directions .

/links


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

I saw a lady in Penge in London who actually predicted that i had a boy & certain things about him which are true. She works from home & has a 1-2 wk wait but definitely worth seeing.


xx


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

3babies - your inbox is full.  Can't PM you


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Kim, only just seeing this now. 
Will delete some Hun x


----------



## babyphatt (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

Can anyone recommend a good psychic in London please? I also read lots of good reviews about the psychic in Penge and wander if you ladies have their details.


----------

